# H1133 & H1241, Firearm in parking lot other places



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I'd love to see this one pass. Then my employer would have to take down their sign at the entrance to the lot.



> No prohibition regarding the transportation or storage of a firearm in locked motor vehicle by business, commercial enterprise, or employer; civil liability; enforcement


http://www.ncga.state.nc.us/gascrip....pl?Session=2009&BillID=h1133&submitButton=Go


----------



## dave33 (Mar 13, 2009)

Im all for it, would like to add a few things to it though.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Just filed today.

H1241 is even better:



> AN ACT TO AUTHORIZE CONCEALED CARRY PERMIT HOLDERS TO HAVE A CONCEALED HANDGUN LOCKED IN A MOTOR VEHICLE ON EDUCATIONAL PROPERTY, AND TO CARRY A CONCEALED HANDGUN INTO ASSEMBLIES, ESTABLISHMENTS WHERE ALCOHOLIC BEVERAGES ARE SOLD, AT PARADES, AND DURING EMERGENCIES AND RIOTS.


http://www.ncga.state.nc.us/gascrip....pl?Session=2009&BillID=h1241&submitButton=Go


----------



## ericridebike (Mar 22, 2009)

Sounds great, keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

That would make my life a lot easier.


----------

